# 2017 Velvet Updates



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

I'll be running HD video on one of my foodplots full time though hunting season. Stepped it up in trail cam quality and I'm glad I did. I'm running this cam on a property over run with deer but lacking in mature buck numbers since I started hunting it. Really hoping to keep closer tabs this year. It's almost like the herd is over capacity for the habitat quality in this area. There's a lot of surrounding sanctuary acres but food sources are mature forest and hay pasture. My foodplot was a major draw last fall. Hoping things change for the better on the older bucks but at least I have some deer to hunt this fall which is all that maters to me.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Wonder if that doe is carrying twins or triplets.....shes ready to explode!!! Need to throw down some Hog County Supplements and you'll really have an eye on what deer are on your property


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I checked my camera last weekend and have two nice 8 points already just wish I had the room for a food plot.


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

catfishhunterjames said:


> I checked my camera last weekend and have two nice 8 points already just wish I had the room for a food plot.


I always start with some type of clearing in the trees and cut out the undergrowth.. it's usually not hard to find pockets of invasive species to take out and replace with pasture forage or even just mow the existing vegetation. Foodplot size doesn't seem to make a difference unless your trying to fill a field with deer. I get lots of visitors plus the regulars on a 1/4 acre.


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

Scum_Frog said:


> Wonder if that doe is carrying twins or triplets.....shes ready to explode!!! Need to throw down some Hog County Supplements and you'll really have an eye on what deer are on your property


I'm looking forward to checking cameras again soon to see what that doe has with her. She's a regular that had 2 fawns last year. I only used a small amount of clips for that video, the trophy rock seems to work as good as any other mineral I've put out. One big one split in two last the whole year.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya its not bad stuff and usually works for most. Hog County is mainly developed to help the herd's health and growth with the minerals that are used. Its especially for people who own property or have long term permission for property. The cool thing with it is once you have a spring plot going.....you will notice the deer just stop hitting it and switching over to more of a corn base "Sweet 16", then out of the blue late season they sometimes transition back to the minerals and munch on whatever's soaked into the soil,wood and so forth. Its pretty awesome stuff.

Now that Doe, lol shes easily carrying twins shes a biggun! Awesome to see!!!


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

Scum_Frog said:


> Ya its not bad stuff and usually works for most. Hog County is mainly developed to help the herd's health and growth with the minerals that are used. Its especially for people who own property or have long term permission for property. The cool thing with it is once you have a spring plot going.....you will notice the deer just stop hitting it and switching over to more of a corn base "Sweet 16", then out of the blue late season they sometimes transition back to the minerals and munch on whatever's soaked into the soil,wood and so forth. Its pretty awesome stuff.
> 
> Now that Doe, lol shes easily carrying twins shes a biggun! Awesome to see!!!


I'm not much for using supplements or attractants. The trophy rock is good for pics and that's all I use. Perennial plots for a little forage hot spot during hunting season and early spring. Ma nature takes care of them good here in Ohio as long we keep them in check with the habitat.


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

I got my best fawn footage ever in the last couple weeks. I believe there are 5 fawns this year with the resident does. Fawns are using my powerline clearing as a race track to learn to run. Waiting for some big velvet to stroll through. My junky trail cam got video of 2 bucks together in the top area of the foodplot. Hopefully they come pose for the browning camera.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Great video and thanks for sharing. Cool watching the little ones run around like that.


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

DLarrick said:


> Great video and thanks for sharing. Cool watching the little ones run around like that.


HD Video and sound open up a whole new world out there. Only problem is I want another camera or two and I just can't justify needing HD and sound on all my cams. The cheapos work well. I got this one for exactly whats its doing though. The deer vocalizations have been pretty incredible.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

the little ones running around made me laugh !
Thanks for sharing


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

few pics from a drive around the block the other night.


----------

